# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Pasilan linjasto

## teme

> Moneen kertaan on tuotu esiin ajatus poikittaisratikkasta  Munkkivuori - Meilahti - REIJOLANKATU - Pasila asema - Kalasatama M. Vaihtoehtoisesti Mäkelänkadun suuntaan ensi alkuun. Campus.
> Kiskoja tarvittaisiin Reijolankadulle sekä Kyllikinporttiin mikäli halutaan oikaista.
> Ilmeisesti kuitenkin pitää odottaa jotta Pasilan silta leventyy?


Ja kyllä tämän kanssa odotellaankin. Alla lyhyt lista enemmän tai vähemmän avoimista asioista mitkä on auki, eli mistä tämä solmu minun nähdäkseni muodostuu:
Uuden Veturitien rakentaminen. Tämän on tarkoitus siirtää autoliikenne nykyiselle ratapihalle. Ilman sitä esimerkiksi Ratapihantien ja Pasilan sillan risteyksen ratkominen on hankalaa autoliikenteen määristä johtuen. Keskeinen idea mikä liittyy tähän on Tuusulanväylä kääntäminen tunnelilla Veturitielle, rahoitus tälle auki.Pysäkki- ja linjastoruletti Länsi-Pasilassa. Länsi-Pasilalaiset eivät halua luopua suorasta keskustayhteydestä, eli sitä ei saisi oikaista. Samoin on täysin auki missä Ilmalan radan pysäkit on ja mitä reittiä linja ajaa.Säännöllisesti esiin nouseva ajatus uudesta radasta Länsi-Pasilasta Lääkärinkadulle. Houkutteleva mm. siksi että Meilahti-Pasila väliä voisi hoitaa ihan vaan seiskalla ilman että sen ajoaika keskustaan kauheasti kasvaa. Virallisesti väli ei ole Keskuspuistoa, käytännössä on eli poliittisesti hankala tai lähes mahdoton asia. Tunneli taas on kallis.Töölön metro. Meilahti - Pasila välille tarvitse tehdä mitään kun metro tulee ihan minä vuosikymmenä hyvänsä.  :Smile:  Tämä ei kai nyttemmin ole niin ongelma, Pisara alkaa olla oletusvaihtoehto.Vallilanlaakson arpajaiset. HSL/KSV haluaa joukkoliikennekadun, nyt käsittelyssä oleva taitaa olla versio 3.0. Päättäjistä enemmistö taas edelleenkin halunnee puiston, selviää aikanaan mutta minusta tuo näyttää kallistuvan siihen suuntaan että katua ei tule. Kiskot olisi kompromissi, mutta...Kalasataman kiskoja ei haluta  vielä tehdä, koska siellä ei ole asutusta.Pasilan keskuksesta on vasta kilpailu tekeillä, hidastaisiko tuo osaltaan siltaa? En itseasiassa tiedä mikä siinä kestää. Kustannukset tuskin on ongelma, hanke on verrattaen halpa.
Noin ekana tulee mieleen. Siitä mitä pitäisi tehdä vähän myöhemmin.

----------


## vristo

Olen kiinnittänyt noita Pasilan halki kulkevia linjoja ajaessani, että aamuisin matkustajat valitsevat mieluiten linjat h22 tai h59 mennessään Aleksis Kivenkadun ja Teollisuuskadun välisiin suuriin työpaikkakeskittymiin. Eteenkin linjalla h59 telibussi saattaa tulla tuulilasia myöten täyteen, mutta tyhjenee sitten huomattavasti eteenkin pysäkillä 2178-Päijänteentie.  Iltaruuhkassa he sitten puolestaan tulevat takaisin Aleksis Kivenkadulta Pasilaan paljolti bussilinjoilla h58 tai h58B pysäkiltä 0653-Fleminginkatu sekä jossain määrin myös edelliseltä pysäkiltä 2157-Kustaankatu.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 21:55 ----------

Itse sanoisin, että näin ensialkuun sopiva lääke noihin umpitäysiin busseihin voisi olla nivelbussien käyttö, ainakin ruuhka-aikoina. Tämä siksi, että väki yleensä mahtuisi busseihin sisälle. 
---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:31 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:08 ----------

Pisara-radan suunnitelmien vaihtoehdossa 3 on myös Alppilan asema, joka osaltaan voisi helpottaa työmatkalaisten liikennettä sinne kun tämä "ei niin kätevä" vaihto junasta bussiin Pasilan asemalla jäisi pois.

----------


## teme

Eli sitä mitä minun mielestäni pitäisi tehdä on:
Jotain mikä ei edellytä kovin raskasta rakentamista, kestää.Oikoa linjastopagettia, Pasilaan tulee nyt kaksi-kolme ratikkalinjaa (7A, 7B, 9), kuusi Helsingin sisäistä bussilinjaa (22, 23, 58, 58B, 59, 69), sekä kolme seutulinjaa (502, 503, 506). Tuo on sekavaa ja kallista.Hoitaa raskaat lyhyet välit ratikoilla, eli Pasilasta: Kallioon, Kurviin, Kumpulaan, Ilmalaan, Meilahteen, Töölöön ja Kamppiin.Hoitaa kevyemmät ja pidemmät välit busseilla, näitä voi toki sitten joskus miettiä pikaratikoiksi, Itis, Pitäjänmäki, Postikeskus, Käpylä, LinjatTehdä Pasilan sillasta joukkoliikennekatu, autoille on sen rakentamisen jälkeen tullut Pasilanväylä vaihtoehtoreitiksi. Eli niin että asemalle saa ajaa vain toiselta puolelta, tai se on autoille yksisuuntainen, tms. Levennys kestää

Ratikat näin, kolme linjaa:
7A Messukeskus - Pasila (asema) - Länsi-Pasila - Mannerheimintie - Senaatintori. Siirretään Topeliuksenkadulle sitten kun on kiskot, ja mahdollisesti Fredalle jos seiska katkaistaan myös eteläpäässä. Voidaan myös jatkaa Kumpulaan/Arabiaan tai vaikka Kalasatamaan kun sinne saadaan kiskot.7B, Ilmala - Pasila - Hakaniemi - Senaatintori. Seiskan katkaisua ei tarvitse tehdä kummassakaan päässä ennen kuin on Ilmalan kiskot. Jos toinen seiska menee Fredalle, niin sitten tämän voi yhdistää esim. siihen Kruunuvuoren linjaan niin että Aleksilta ajetaan Kaivokadulle ja edelleen Laajasaloon.9 Jätkäsaari-Kallio-Pasila - Meilahti - Munkkiniemi. Oikaistaan Länsi-Pasilassa Asemapäällikönkadulle, poistetaan reitin varresta jonkun verran parkkipaikkoja jotta saadaan tilaa luotettavamalle ja nopeammella liikenteelle. Länsi-Pasilassa tehdään yksinkertaisesti suoraan Pasilankatua etelään. Reijolankadulle kiskot. Munkkiniemeen saakka jatko on yllättävän lyhyt ja säästää vaivalloiselta kääntöpaikalta Meikussa, sitten kun on MuVun kiskot niin ysi sinne. Voidaan tietenkin myös kääntää Meikussa.
Olennaiset välit on katettu, investoinnit on pienet ja tämä on toteutettavissa suht nopeasti. Hoitsut pääsee Meikkuun jotenkin ennustettavassa ajassa. Lisävuoroja tarvitaan ehkä neljä, joka kompensoituu kustannuksena helposti busseista.

Bussit näin, neljä linjaa:
22 , 23, 51 ja 62 yhdistetään linjaksi 51. Rautatientori-Linjat-Pasila-Postikeskus-Maunula-Pitäjänmäki-Konala. 51 tilalle on Käpylässä ykkönen ja muitakin busseja.Pokeri Itäkeskus - Herttoniemi - Teollisuuskatu - Pasila - Pajamäki. Yhdistetään 58, 58B ja 59.  Tukee myös 14 korvaamista ratikalla. Jos kysyntää on voidaan myös liikennöidä tunnuksella 58 Itis-Meikku linjaa, siis niin että ajetaan suoraan eikä kierretä aseman kautta. Hoidetaan jotenkin pysäkki Kalasataman metroaseman kohdalle Itäväylän sillalle.Tiedelinja kuten nyt. 502 ja 503 lakkautettaneen joka tapaukessa Länsi-Metron myötä.69 kuten nyt.
Selkeämpi linjasto, kuormitus myös luultavasti tasaisempi. Ja näille voi sitten hoitaa kunnolliset etuudet.

----------


## Knightrider

> Eli sitä mitä minun mielestäni pitäisi tehdä on:
> Jotain mikä ei edellytä kovin raskasta rakentamista, kestää.Oikoa linjastopagettia, Pasilaan tulee nyt kaksi-kolme ratikkalinjaa (7A, 7B, 9), kuusi Helsingin sisäistä bussilinjaa (22, 23, 58, 58B, 59, 69),


Lasketaankohan apulinjoja nyt ihan omiksi linjoiksi?



> sekä kolme seutulinjaa (502, 503, 506).


 Entäs 504 ja 505? Ja kyllä, aikamoinen sotku.



> Ratikat näin, kolme linjaa:
> 7A Messukeskus - Pasila (asema) - Länsi-Pasila - Mannerheimintie - Senaatintori. Siirretään Topeliuksenkadulle sitten kun on kiskot, ja mahdollisesti Fredalle jos seiska katkaistaan myös eteläpäässä. Voidaan myös jatkaa Kumpulaan/Arabiaan tai vaikka Kalasatamaan kun sinne saadaan kiskot.7B, Ilmala - Pasila - Hakaniemi - Senaatintori. Seiskan katkaisua ei tarvitse tehdä kummassakaan päässä ennen kuin on Ilmalan kiskot. Jos toinen seiska menee Fredalle, niin sitten tämän voi yhdistää esim. siihen Kruunuvuoren linjaan niin että Aleksilta ajetaan Kaivokadulle ja edelleen Laajasaloon.9 Jätkäsaari-Kallio-Pasila - Meilahti - Munkkiniemi. Oikaistaan Länsi-Pasilassa Asemapäällikönkadulle, poistetaan reitin varresta jonkun verran parkkipaikkoja jotta saadaan tilaa luotettavamalle ja nopeammella liikenteelle. Länsi-Pasilassa tehdään yksinkertaisesti suoraan Pasilankatua etelään. Reijolankadulle kiskot. Munkkiniemeen saakka jatko on yllättävän lyhyt ja säästää vaivalloiselta kääntöpaikalta Meikussa, sitten kun on MuVun kiskot niin ysi sinne. Voidaan tietenkin myös kääntää Meikussa.


Hieman liikaa muutoksia, entäs:
7A/7B ennallaan.
9A/9B lenkki:
Ilmala-Pasila-(nykyinen reitti)-Simonkatu-Malminrinne-Jätkäsaaren lenkki-Itämerenkatu-Mechelininkatu-Caloniuksenkatu-Runeberginkatu-Topeliuksenkatu-Mannerheimintie-Ruskeasuo-Ilmala ja toisinpäin.

Bussit 18 & 23 poistetaan, 58, 59 ja 93 yhdistetään linjaksi Landbo-IK-58:n reitti-MV:Uudenmaantie (MV:n ratikan rakentuessa Uudenmaantieltä olisi pisin kävely)
Viiskasilla sentään pääsee tavallaan keskustaan kun pääsee vaihtamaan jokaiseen ratikkalinjaan sekä pääsee Pasilaan, AKK:lle jne. Linjat 22, 51 ja 62 voitaisiin yhdistää, mutta reitillä ...Linjat-Pasila(rv&69-pysäkki)-Hakamäentie-Postikeskus... Paljon nopeampi.

----------


## teme

> Lasketaankohan apulinjoja nyt ihan omiksi linjoiksi?
>  Entäs 504 ja 505? Ja kyllä, aikamoinen sotku.


En itsekään oikein pysy mukana tuossa 500-sarjassa.  :Smile: 




> Hieman liikaa muutoksia, entäs:
> 7A/7B ennallaan.
> 9A/9B lenkki:
> Ilmala-Pasila-(nykyinen reitti)-Simonkatu-Malminrinne-Jätkäsaaren lenkki-Itämerenkatu-Mechelininkatu-Caloniuksenkatu-Runeberginkatu-Topeliuksenkatu-Mannerheimintie-Ruskeasuo-Ilmala ja toisinpäin.


Mielenkiintoinen idea tuo Ruoholahti - Mechelininkatu. Hain kuitenkin tähän jotain sellaista jonka voisi toteuttaa suht helpolla, käytännössä tuo ratikkakuvio on ysin jatko Munkkaan tai Meikkuun. Tuo seiskan katkaisu olisi ajankohtainen jos ja kun Ilmalaan tarvitaan linja.




> Bussit 18 & 23 poistetaan, 58, 59 ja 93 yhdistetään linjaksi Landbo-IK-58:n reitti-MV:Uudenmaantie (MV:n ratikan rakentuessa Uudenmaantieltä olisi pisin kävely)
> Viiskasilla sentään pääsee tavallaan keskustaan kun pääsee vaihtamaan jokaiseen ratikkalinjaan sekä pääsee Pasilaan, AKK:lle jne. Linjat 22, 51 ja 62 voitaisiin yhdistää, mutta reitillä ...Linjat-Pasila(rv&69-pysäkki)-Hakamäentie-Postikeskus... Paljon nopeampi.


En ole ajatellut 58 ratikkaaan vaihtoyhteytenä, tuntuu äkkiseltään jotenkin oudolta että matkustaja tulee idästä 58 Kansaneläkelaitokselle ja vaihtaa siellä ratikkaan keskustaan päin. Miksei saman tien metrolla ja tarvittaessa vaihto johonkin ratikkaan keskustassa? Kieltämättä tuossa 22, 23 ja 51 reitissäsi on järkeä, jatkossa pääsisi uutta alikulkua Veturitielle Messukeskuksen kohdalla mistä saisi myös sujuvan vaihdon junaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ratikat näin, kolme linjaa:
> 7A Messukeskus - Pasila (asema) - Länsi-Pasila - Mannerheimintie - Senaatintori. Siirretään Topeliuksenkadulle sitten kun on kiskot, ja mahdollisesti Fredalle jos seiska katkaistaan myös eteläpäässä. Voidaan myös jatkaa Kumpulaan/Arabiaan tai vaikka Kalasatamaan kun sinne saadaan kiskot.7B, Ilmala - Pasila - Hakaniemi - Senaatintori. Seiskan katkaisua ei tarvitse tehdä kummassakaan päässä ennen kuin on Ilmalan kiskot. Jos toinen seiska menee Fredalle, niin sitten tämän voi yhdistää esim. siihen Kruunuvuoren linjaan niin että Aleksilta ajetaan Kaivokadulle ja edelleen Laajasaloon.9 Jätkäsaari-Kallio-Pasila - Meilahti - Munkkiniemi. Oikaistaan Länsi-Pasilassa Asemapäällikönkadulle, poistetaan reitin varresta jonkun verran parkkipaikkoja jotta saadaan tilaa luotettavamalle ja nopeammella liikenteelle. Länsi-Pasilassa tehdään yksinkertaisesti suoraan Pasilankatua etelään. Reijolankadulle kiskot. Munkkiniemeen saakka jatko on yllättävän lyhyt ja säästää vaivalloiselta kääntöpaikalta Meikussa, sitten kun on MuVun kiskot niin ysi sinne. Voidaan tietenkin myös kääntää Meikussa.


Huonoja puolia:

- Länsi-Pasilan keskustayhteys on hidas (joko kierretään 7A:lla Kampin kautta tai 9:lla Hakaniemen kautta)

- Ilmalan keskustayhteys Sörnäisten kautta on hidas ja kiertävä. Jos 7B kulkisi Brahenkadun kautta, yhteys olisi parempi, mutta sitten jäisi puuttumaan rv-yhteys Pasilasta metroon.

- 9:n rooli sekä Jätkän keskustayhteytenä että poikittaislinjana ja vielä erikoisrooli laivamatkustajien kuljettajana tekee tarjonnan mitoittamisesta aika haasteellista. Arjen ruuhka- ja päiväliikenne varmaan vielä sujuu, mutta voisin kuvitella, että Pasilan ja Munkan välillä kysyntää on iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin paljon vähemmän kuin Jätkän ja Pasilan välisellä osuudella. Okei, voihan meillä olla erilaisia 9A/9B-ratkaisuita, mutta sitten onkin jo sekavampaa.

Tuo ysilinjan ratkaisu kyllä houkuttelee, sillä se olisi todellakin taloudellinen tapa korvata 58:n kuormitetuin osuus ratikalla. Mutta ei tuo ilman heijasteongelmia suju.




> Bussit näin, neljä linjaa:
> 22 , 23, 51 ja 62 yhdistetään linjaksi 51. Rautatientori-Linjat-Pasila-Postikeskus-Maunula-Pitäjänmäki-Konala. 51 tilalle on Käpylässä ykkönen ja muitakin busseja.Pokeri Itäkeskus - Herttoniemi - Teollisuuskatu - Pasila - Pajamäki. Yhdistetään 58, 58B ja 59.  Tukee myös 14 korvaamista ratikalla. Jos kysyntää on voidaan myös liikennöidä tunnuksella 58 Itis-Meikku linjaa, siis niin että ajetaan suoraan eikä kierretä aseman kautta. Hoidetaan jotenkin pysäkki Kalasataman metroaseman kohdalle Itäväylän sillalle.Tiedelinja kuten nyt. 502 ja 503 lakkautettaneen joka tapaukessa Länsi-Metron myötä.69 kuten nyt.
> Selkeämpi linjasto, kuormitus myös luultavasti tasaisempi. Ja näille voi sitten hoitaa kunnolliset etuudet.


Tämä 22+23+51+62 on minusta erittäin hyvä. Huonoa on Postikeskuksen ja Sörnäisten (metro) välisen yhteyden jääminen pois. Jos Ruskeasuolla nousee kova meteli, voi asettaa pakettiauton Invasäätiön ja Asemapäällikönkadun liikenneympyrän välille.

Bussi-Pokeri vaikuttaa myös toimivalta. Selkeyttäisi huomattavasti Pasilan tason poikittaisbussipalvelua. Tämä pitäisi brändätä Jokerin tavoin ja sallia avorahastus, niin Pasilan aseman megapysäkkiajat olisivat kohtuulliset.

Tuo Meilahti-Itis "pikalinjana" taitaa olla aika kallis, mutta kyllä sille kysyntää saattaa olla. Pitäisi tietää, missä ne hoitsut asuu.

----------


## vristo

> Huonoa on Postikeskuksen ja Sörnäisten (metro) välisen yhteyden jääminen pois. Jos Ruskeasuolla nousee kova meteli, voi asettaa pakettiauton Invasäätiön ja Asemapäällikönkadun liikenneympyrän välille.


Ei vaan taitaisi pakettiauto tuohon riittää, sillä kokemukseni mukaan (h22:sen kuljettajana) Postikeskuksen bussiyhteys on nykyään todella suosittu ja on suorastaan hämäävää kun esimerkiksi tulen ilta-aikaan Suursuon suunnalta ja noilla Postintaipaleen pysäkeillä on valehtelematta "pilvin pimein" matkustajia odottamassa. Ja mikä oudointa heidän pysäkkikäyttäytymisessä näin Helsingin alueella: siellä ollaan siististi jonossa (eikä sellaisessa avohärdellissä kuten muualla Stadissa), sekä siten myös noustaan rauhallisesti bussiin ja tervehditään kohteliaasti kuljettajaa. Tällaista joukkoliikenteen ja sen kuljettajan arvostusta sekä sen mukaista käytöstä ei tosiaankaan tapaa monessakaan paikassa Helsingissä. 

Toki edellä kuvattu on sitten aika normaalia esimerkiksi Espoon bussiliikenteessä, sillä siellä on totuttu huomioimaan myös heitä varten työtään tekevä kuljettaja.

Oman näkemykseni mukaan h22 on juuri oikeanlainen, monia alueita arkisin palveleva bussilinja ja sopivasti tuo myös lisätarjontaa ruuhkaisille alueille Pasilan molemmin puolin. Saisi siitäkin vaan ne muutamat ruuhka-ajan hidasteet miettiä uudelleen. Eli Metsäläntiellä ja sen tuntumassa olevat autojonot sekä Pasilan aseman alueen "hidasteet", jotka toki koskevat kaikkia siellä liikennöiviä bussilinjoja.

----------


## 339-DF

> Ei vaan taitaisi pakettiauto tuohon riittää, sillä kokemukseni mukaan (h22:sen kuljettajana) Postikeskuksen bussiyhteys on nykyään todella suosittu.


Tuossa on nyt mulla kaksi toisiinsa liittymätöntä virkettä peräkkäin. Siis se pakettiauto olisi tarkoitettu ruskeasuolaisille korvaamaan puuttuvaa 23:n yhteyttä Ruskeasuolta Pasilaan. Siihen se varmaan riittäisi.

Pakettiautolla ei ollut mitään tekemistä Postikeskus-Sörnäinen-yhteyden kanssa. Postikeskuksen bussiyhteyshän säilyisi Temen mallissa, mutta Sörnäisiin se ei enää kulkisi, joten metroon tai pohjoisen busseihin pitäisi vaihtaa Hakaniemessä.

----------


## teme

> Huonoja puolia:
> 
> - Länsi-Pasilan keskustayhteys on hidas (joko kierretään 7A:lla Kampin kautta tai 9:lla Hakaniemen kautta)


No joo, mutta menee sinne keskustaan nyt kuitenkin jokunen junakin, tosin se vaihto on edelleen vähän huono. Ei tuo kuvio sinänsä vaadi seiskan siirtoa Topeliuksenkadulle.




> - Ilmalan keskustayhteys Sörnäisten kautta on hidas ja kiertävä. Jos 7B kulkisi Brahenkadun kautta, yhteys olisi parempi, mutta sitten jäisi puuttumaan rv-yhteys Pasilasta metroon.


Miten sieltä Ilmasta sitten pääsee Pasilaan? Tuo Ilmalan yhteys on lähinnä ajateltu niin että se vie Pasilaan, toissijaisesti Hakaniemeen. Jos kolmosen saisi katkaista niin voisihan tuon tehdä helposti.

Yksi tapa saada Ilmalasta nopeampi keskustayhteys olisi Ilmala - Ruskeasuo rata, 10B sieltä Ilmalaan ja kilvenvaihto...
http://maps.google.fi/maps/ms?ie=UTF...98facf8964d65c




> - 9:n rooli sekä Jätkän keskustayhteytenä että poikittaislinjana ja vielä erikoisrooli laivamatkustajien kuljettajana tekee tarjonnan mitoittamisesta aika haasteellista. Arjen ruuhka- ja päiväliikenne varmaan vielä sujuu, mutta voisin kuvitella, että Pasilan ja Munkan välillä kysyntää on iltaisin ja viikonloppuisin paljon vähemmän kuin Jätkän ja Pasilan välisellä osuudella. Okei, voihan meillä olla erilaisia 9A/9B-ratkaisuita, mutta sitten onkin jo sekavampaa.


Tjaa, minä taas pikemminkin kuvittelen että Meikku - Pasila olisi ruuhkaisin väli, muilla osioilla on kuitenkin paljon muutakin tarjontaa. Mutta voi tuolla olla noinkin.




> Tuo ysilinjan ratkaisu kyllä houkuttelee, sillä se olisi todellakin taloudellinen tapa korvata 58:n kuormitetuin osuus ratikalla. Mutta ei tuo ilman heijasteongelmia suju.


Nykytilaan vai suunnitelmiin? Jos unohdetaan se seiskan katkaisu Ilmalan radan takia jota ei vielä ole, niin eihän tuossa nykyiseen nähden muutu välttämättä kuin 58:n reitti tai vuoroväli, ja ysi pitenee vähän.




> Tämä 22+23+51+62 on minusta erittäin hyvä. Huonoa on Postikeskuksen ja Sörnäisten (metro) välisen yhteyden jääminen pois. Jos Ruskeasuolla nousee kova meteli, voi asettaa pakettiauton Invasäätiön ja Asemapäällikönkadun liikenneympyrän välille.


Ajattelin sitä niin että Hakaniemestäkin pääsee metroon ja busseihin siinä kuin Kurvissa, hieman pidempää (?) ajoaikaa kompensoi minusta muu yhteystarjonta Hakaniemessä. Viitaten vriston kommentiin ruuhkista, Knightriderin idea että se ajaisi Pasilan aseman ohi itäpuolta, eli ei mennä sinne sillalle, ei ole hullumpi. Pysäkit tosin sitten vähän huonommin asemaan nähden.




> Bussi-Pokeri vaikuttaa myös toimivalta. Selkeyttäisi huomattavasti Pasilan tason poikittaisbussipalvelua. Tämä pitäisi brändätä Jokerin tavoin ja sallia avorahastus, niin Pasilan aseman megapysäkkiajat olisivat kohtuulliset.


Joo ja muutenkin pitäisi panostaa etuuksiin, samoin minusta tuo voisi jatkaa itään päin vielä Itiksestä, ehdotuksia? Jos tuo menestyisi niin tuosta voisi tulla isona vaikka pikaratikka.




> Tuo Meilahti-Itis "pikalinjana" taitaa olla aika kallis, mutta kyllä sille kysyntää saattaa olla. Pitäisi tietää, missä ne hoitsut asuu.


Joo. Ajattelin että tuon voisi jättää alkuun, sen näkee sitten että onko kysyntää.

----------


## 339-DF

> No joo, mutta menee sinne keskustaan nyt kuitenkin jokunen junakin, tosin se vaihto on edelleen vähän huono. Ei tuo kuvio sinänsä vaadi seiskan siirtoa Topeliuksenkadulle.


Niin, siis ei tämä sun malli ole yhtään sen huonompi kuin ns. virallinen suunnittelukaan. Jos 7 kulkee Topeliusta ja 9 Ilmala-Länsiterminaali, kuten nyt näyttää, niin yhtä hitaita ne L-Pasilan yhteydet on silti.




> Miten sieltä Ilmasta sitten pääsee Pasilaan? Tuo Ilmalan yhteys on lähinnä ajateltu niin että se vie Pasilaan, toissijaisesti Hakaniemeen. Jos kolmosen saisi katkaista niin voisihan tuon tehdä helposti.


Sillä seiskalla, eihän Ilmala-Pasila -välin kannalta ole väliä sillä, jatkaako linja Pasilan-Mäkelänkadun jälkeen Sturenkatua vai Kurviin.




> Tjaa, minä taas pikemminkin kuvittelen että Meikku - Pasila olisi ruuhkaisin väli, muilla osioilla on kuitenkin paljon muutakin tarjontaa. Mutta voi tuolla olla noinkin.


Jep, se voi ruuhkassa hyvin ollakin. Ongelmahan tässä on juuri se, että poikittaislinjasto on erittäin ruuhkapainotteista, kun taas kantakaupungin jakelulinjasto on paljon vähemmän ruuhkapainotteista. Ja sitten vielä laivat tuo omat ruuhkahuippunsa, jotka osuu mihin sattuu.

Pahimmassa tapauksessa käy siis niin, että Länsiterminaali - Pasila - Munkka -linjaa joudutaan ajamaan ruuhkassa tiheästi (7,5 min?) Pasila-Meikku -välin takia ja etelässä on ylikapasiteettia, sitten joudutaan ajamaan päivällä ja illalla tiheästi (10 min?) Jätkän takia, jolloin Pasilan pohjoispuolella on ylikapasiteettia. Ja sitten vielä myöhäisillalla ja viikonloppuisin pitäisi mielellään selkeyden vuoksi ajaa koko pitkää linjaa, vaikka kysyntää ei Pasilan pohjoispuolella juurikaan olisi.




> Nykytilaan vai suunnitelmiin?


Sekä että. Mä tarkoitin heijasteongelmilla tätä ysin epätasaista kuormittumista, Ilmalan kiertävää keskustayhteyttä ja L-Pasilan haasteita.




> Ajattelin sitä niin että Hakaniemestäkin pääsee metroon ja busseihin siinä kuin Kurvissa, hieman pidempää (?) ajoaikaa kompensoi minusta muu yhteystarjonta Hakaniemessä.


Taitaa se kokonaismatka-aika Itä-Helsingistä Postiin pidentyä enemmän kuin hieman, jos bussikyyti vie Hakikseen asti. Siinä tulee pidempi bussimatka ja pidempi metromatka sekä pidempi liityntäkävelykin. Yht. 7 min?

----------


## teme

> Niin, siis ei tämä sun malli ole yhtään sen huonompi kuin ns. virallinen suunnittelukaan. Jos 7 kulkee Topeliusta ja 9 Ilmala-Länsiterminaali, kuten nyt näyttää, niin yhtä hitaita ne L-Pasilan yhteydet on silti.
> 
> Sillä seiskalla, eihän Ilmala-Pasila -välin kannalta ole väliä sillä, jatkaako linja Pasilan-Mäkelänkadun jälkeen Sturenkatua vai Kurviin.


No en tiedä saako siitä Ilmalasta oikein millään nopeaa jos pitää ajaa sen sillan läpi, ja sen takia kuvittelin että tarkoitat jotenkin suoraa linjaa Brahenkadulta edelleen Nordenskiöldinkadulle ja sieltä Ilmalaan. Mutta siellä Ilmalassakin on edelleen juna-asema jolla pääsee Rautatientorille suht rivakasti.





> Jep, se voi ruuhkassa hyvin ollakin. Ongelmahan tässä on juuri se, että poikittaislinjasto on erittäin ruuhkapainotteista, kun taas kantakaupungin jakelulinjasto on paljon vähemmän ruuhkapainotteista. Ja sitten vielä laivat tuo omat ruuhkahuippunsa, jotka osuu mihin sattuu.
> 
> Pahimmassa tapauksessa käy siis niin, että Länsiterminaali - Pasila - Munkka -linjaa joudutaan ajamaan ruuhkassa tiheästi (7,5 min?) Pasila-Meikku -välin takia ja etelässä on ylikapasiteettia, sitten joudutaan ajamaan päivällä ja illalla tiheästi (10 min?) Jätkän takia, jolloin Pasilan pohjoispuolella on ylikapasiteettia. Ja sitten vielä myöhäisillalla ja viikonloppuisin pitäisi mielellään selkeyden vuoksi ajaa koko pitkää linjaa, vaikka kysyntää ei Pasilan pohjoispuolella juurikaan olisi.


Mutta eikö toisaalta ratikat tyypillisesti kerää nimenomaan enemmän matkustajia iltaisin? Osittain tämä on sitä raidekerrointa ja toisaalta sitä että busseilta on halvempaa karsia vuoroja ruuhkan ulkopuolelta, ja kun ei ole tarjontaa. Siedettävä 20% käyttöaste tarkoittaisi 10 min vuorovälillä reilua ratikallista matkustajia tunnissa, Meikku nyt esimerkiksi kuitenkin pyörii kellon ympäri.




> Taitaa se kokonaismatka-aika Itä-Helsingistä Postiin pidentyä enemmän kuin hieman, jos bussikyyti vie Hakikseen asti. Siinä tulee pidempi bussimatka ja pidempi metromatka sekä pidempi liityntäkävelykin. Yht. 7 min?


Tota liityntäkävelyä en ymmärrä, mikä vika siinä Toisen linjan pysäkissä on?

----------


## 339-DF

> Mutta siellä Ilmalassakin on edelleen juna-asema jolla pääsee Rautatientorille suht rivakasti.


Kävelymatka Radiokadun asunnoista ylös mäelle ja alas junaan, ja kävelymatka Töölönlahdelta keskikaupungille, ei tee junasta kovin houkuttelevaa. Se Ilmalan seisake on oikeasti ihan hölmössä paikassa ajatellen Ilmalan asukkaita ja työpaikkoja. Uuden Ilmalantorin ympärille rakennettavien talojen kannalta se on vielä ihan OK, mutta suuret korkeuserot ylös-alas ja sijainti ihan alueen reunalla eivät kyllä houkuttele keskustan suuntaan menijöitä. Lähiöiden suuntaan on sitten eri juttu, kun ei Ilmalasta pääse niihin muuten.

Matka-ajan ero ratikkareitillä Ilmala-Mäkelänkatu-Sörnäinen-Hakaniemi verrattuna Ilmala-Brahe-Porthan-Hakaniemi lie 3-4 min.




> Mutta eikö toisaalta ratikat tyypillisesti kerää nimenomaan enemmän matkustajia iltaisin? Osittain tämä on sitä raidekerrointa ja toisaalta sitä että busseilta on halvempaa karsia vuoroja ruuhkan ulkopuolelta, ja kun ei ole tarjontaa.


Nojoo. Kasilla on kyllä porukkaa iltaisinkin ihan mukavasti välillä SÖ-OP. Vaikea sanoa, miten tuon Pasilan tason poikittaislinjan kävisi. Toki siellä varmaan matkustajamäärä kokonaisuutena kasvaisi, kun vaihdettaisiin bussi ratikaksi, mutta miten paljon ja mihin vuorokaudenaikaan, vaikea sanoa.

Tietysti merkitystä on sillä, että ysi kulkisi sitten joka päivä klo 23 asti ja suht tiheästi, kun nyt ei tahdo muistaa, milloin kulkee 58 ja milloin vain 58B ja mihin aikaan mikäkin lopettaa minäkin päivänä. Eli nämä bussiliikenteen erityispiirteenä tulevat epäsäännölliset liikennöintiajat ja vielä hiljaisen ajan pitkät vuorovälit tietysti vaihtuisivat ratikkamaiseen tiheyteen ja selkeyteen, mikä varmaan houkuttelisi porukkaa. Mutta miten paljon?




> Tota liityntäkävelyä en ymmärrä, mikä vika siinä Toisen linjan pysäkissä on?


Jos tullaan pohjoisesta ja ollaan menossa metroon, niin kyllähän kävelymatka Toisen linjan / Kallion virastotalon bussipysäkiltä metroon kadunylityksineen ja kävely metroasemalla junan ovelle on pidempi kuin kävely 22:n päättäriltä junan ovelle. Kai sen voisi sekkarilla mitata, että kuinka isosta erosta oikeasti on kyse.

----------

